# highest mileage sentra/GA16DE?



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't know if there's already a thread for this... I'm just curious to see who's in the 200+ club and who has the highest mileage. I have a 94 limited edition with 218,000 on it, I bought it from the original owner a few months ago for $600 (had 208,000 at the time). I should have paid a lot more for it, considering the near-perfect condition, except for the door hinges and the trunk latch. but I'm sure someone has me beat on the mileage.

anyone see 300,000 yet?

lol, about a year and a half ago when I still was a member of maxima.org, I remember this guy who wanted to sell his '86 maxima with 450,000 miles on it. and I said to myself.....OMG...

Dan
--------------------
"you never really learn how to curse until you learn how to drive."
--George Carlin


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I know of a GA16i that had over 320,000 on it, but my GA16DE only has 136,000.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

153k and change


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

these threads are useless and they only part that pertains is the motor, this is being moved to general


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> these threads are useless and they only part that pertains is the motor, this is being moved to general



I don't understand why you guys give excuses.. just move the thread already. sheesh...


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

269,453 on my odometre... original GA16i engine. New GA16DE has around 29,000 on it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> I don't understand why you guys give excuses.. just move the thread already. sheesh...


 just because im sick of those threads, and sometiems when we dont explain ourselve, people get pissed


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I have 164k miles, not Nissan related but at CUSH honda sandiego they have an old 80something Honda Prelude Si with a 2.0L A/T with 749,000 original miles. They even put it in the showroom with a sign that says "not for sale".


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

310,XXX Before my mom sold it for 500 bucks. She bought it brand new in 91 and the new owner drove from canada to florida and back a few times after we got rid of it. If its still running, its got to have over 400k on it, but i cant verify that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

anybody remember when al bundy's dodge ran over 1,000,000 miles?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

165,000 in my sentra. im almost there.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

153,000 in my Sentra... May need new engine soon, I'm only getting 20mpg.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

My 1982 Sentra has 190,000 miles on it, although the engine has 15,000 on it.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

184,000 on my ariginal motor and can still pull 37 mpg on a road trip. On avg freeway traffic driving i get 31-35 mpg and i drive about 1400 miles a week on it. Just way too many oil changes :cheers:


----------



## 91 sentra se (Sep 16, 2005)

bugnlv said:


> 184,000 on my ariginal motor and can still pull 37 mpg on a road trip. On avg freeway traffic driving i get 31-35 mpg and i drive about 1400 miles a week on it. Just way too many oil changes :cheers:


I currently have 195,000 on my se and drive to work everyday 87 miles round trip. No problem seeing 29 - 38 mpg. Plus i have no more fifth gear the popout syndrom occured about 8 months ago and still seeing awesome mileage i am the second owner and purchased the car 2 years ago from the original owner and it had 87,000 on it and no, no, problems!!!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

91 sentra se said:


> I currently have 195,000 on my se and drive to work everyday 87 miles round trip. No problem seeing 29 - 38 mpg. Plus i have no more fifth gear the popout syndrom occured about 8 months ago and still seeing awesome mileage i am the second owner and purchased the car 2 years ago from the original owner and it had 87,000 on it and no, no, problems!!!


I feel ya on the comute to work im doing "Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 14 minutes Total Est. Distance: 72.49 miles " acording to Mapquest "MAP" LOL 1 hour 14 mins i wish but whileim at work i avg 50-100 miles a day on my car running errans. Gotta love the nissan for now 
This is my last tank of gas on9-21-05 and it took 11.5 gallons to get to 392.6 gallons








Gotta love the picture phone


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

i had 210,xxx before the engine had pretty much stopped cranking. It is an unknown break inside. I am goona stick a jdm one in soon as i get the money.


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

I know of my uncles 91 sentra ga16de 5 speed having 350,000+ miles on it, still runs great. gotta love it.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*a 99 with 176k*

im racking them up there too.. i rawk..
joe


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah, the Sentra. the cheapest Japanese/American car you replace the motor in and still keep running forever! :thumbup:


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> sept 20th.... 184,000 on my ariginal motor and can still pull 37 mpg on a road trip. On avg freeway traffic driving i get 31-35 mpg and i drive about 1400 miles a week on it. Just way too many oil changes :cheers:


October 19th 187,500 miles nothing like and oil change a month!!


----------

